# First RDA: Vandy Vape Mesh



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

Hi there everyone.

So i got the Vandy Vape Mesh Rda on Saturday and i built it with the Kanthal mesh coil that is provided with the kit. For wicking I used the Cotton bacon v2( legit one, i've heard about the fake ones been sold). My problem is I am getting NO Flavour taste at all. I can definitely smell the flavour but the taste seems to be completely muted. The vape juice Im running is the Nostalgia Frosteez.

Any help as to why this is happening?


----------



## Paul33 (13/11/17)

Got a pic of your wicking dude?


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

Paul33 said:


> Got a pic of your wicking dude?



I've followed some videos on youtube on how to wick this. Also the mod is the Voopoo Drag.


----------



## Hakhan (13/11/17)

try the ni80 mesh. did you dry burn the mesh. 
you cotton looks a bit dry. it needs to be saturated with juice. that build probably takes like 2ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

I first tried the SS mesh. I had the same issue, no taste at all. Then switched to the Kanthal. I just switched my juice over to litchi now so its saturated. I did dry burn the mesh but still getting a very muted vape. The clouds are nice though but its the flavour that i'm chasing


----------



## KZOR (13/11/17)

Bhavik798 said:


> My problem is I am getting NO Flavour taste at all.


Bad news is that you are going to struggle to get flavour from this RDA ..... mesh lacks in that department.
Good news is that you will very quickly finish that juice you never really liked ........ this guy sucks juice like a true pro. 

Flavour is enhanced by restricted juice/air chamber, air that can push droplets from below, the correct build, and type of cotton to a lesser degree.
To me this atty lacks in all areas but i could be wrong .... good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (13/11/17)

Bhavik798 said:


> I first tried the SS mesh. I had the same issue, no taste at all. Then switched to the Kanthal. I just switched my juice over to litchi now so its saturated. I did dry burn the mesh but still getting a very muted vape. The clouds are nice though but its the flavour that i'm chasing


what ohm build do you have and wattage. these mesh builds need a bit more watts to get them going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Bad news is that you are going to struggle to get flavour from this RDA ..... mesh lacks in that department.
> Good news is that you will very quickly finish that juice you never really liked ........ this guy sucks juice like a true pro.
> 
> Flavour is enhanced by restricted juice/air chamber, air that can push droplets from below, the correct build, and type of cotton to a lesser degree.
> To me this atty lacks in all areas but i could be wrong .... good luck.



I am planning to get a single coil and try that instead of the mesh coil. Do you think it will make a difference compared to the mesh coil?


----------



## KZOR (13/11/17)

Bhavik798 said:


> Do you think it will make a difference compared to the mesh coil?


Like day and night if you planning on getting a totally different atty. 
You will experience a improved difference when using the same atty. The coil will still be too far away from the airholes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

What wattage are you running bud ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> What wattage are you running bud ??


around 70w. coil is at around 0.14ohm if im not mistaken i will take a picture when my batteries are charged.


----------



## Hakhan (13/11/17)

Bhavik798 said:


> around 70w. coil is at around 0.14ohm if im not mistaken i will take a picture when my batteries are charged.


you need to up the wattage. i have a .3 build running at 65w. bump it up in like 5w increments. you not going to get hadaly like flavour but it does produce some decent flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

Stupid question but have you tried the juices in another atty? ?? Possible that vapers tongue can be a foot... if you’re at your wits end perhaps shorten the mesh a bit which will require less wicking... over wicking can just be as much of an @$$ as under wicking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Stupid question but have you tried the juices in another atty? ?? Possible that vapers tongue can be a foot... if you’re at your wits end perhaps shorten the mesh a bit which will require less wicking... over wicking can just be as much of an @$$ as under wicking



Yes i have a SMOK baby beast brother and the flavour is great in there. Just coils are hard to come by for it. 

Edit : also a bit pricey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

Then definitely build but I’ll try instigate man .... sadly my knowledge on rda’s is limited so hopefully one of the pros can help

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Then definitely build but I’ll try instigate man .... sadly my knowledge on rda’s is limited so hopefully one of the pros can help



TBH i am new to the vape world as well. I dont know a lot so any help and suggestions help me alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (13/11/17)

Try normal coils in there and see if it makes a difference. The post slots can be used to hold normal coil leads as well 
Not a fan of this rda myself though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Try normal coils in there and see if it makes a difference. The post slots can be used to hold normal coil leads as well
> Not a fan of this rda myself though.



Will do. Going to see if i can pick one up tomorrow


----------



## Sash (13/11/17)

If you havent taken the build apart yet...try this...

Up your wattage to about 100w and have a quick vape on it and see what happens.
Dont vape it for too long as it could burn your cotton. maybe like a second or so.
Then have another quick vape on it with the airflow turned down a little...
Would love to see if this makes a difference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (13/11/17)

Sash said:


> If you havent taken the build apart yet...try this...
> 
> Up your wattage to about 100w and have a quick vape on it and see what happens.
> Dont vape it for too long as it could burn your cotton. maybe like a second or so.
> ...




Thanks i will definitely try this. Quick question. Should i try this with a new cotton or the one thats currently in?


----------



## Sash (14/11/17)

Saturate the current cotton well and try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/11/17)

Throw some Kendo Gold Edition in there and never look back


----------



## Hakhan (14/11/17)

and you may want to cut the mesh in half... don't use the full width. still use a similar lengthy of cotton.


----------



## Trishan Gounden (14/11/17)

A few friends of mine have this RDA, and whilst I can provide no help / recommendations. I can say that with the mesh they're getting good flavour from it,gave it a go myself.


----------



## Bhavik798 (14/11/17)

Trishan Gounden said:


> A few friends of mine have this RDA, and whilst I can provide no help / recommendations. I can say that with the mesh they're getting good flavour from it,gave it a go myself.



Its really wierd im getting very little flavour now... hmm maybe i need to see how theirs is setup?


----------



## Sash (14/11/17)

How did it go with bumping up the wattage?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (14/11/17)

Sash said:


> How did it go with bumping up the wattage?



It produced a bit of flavour which was a huge jump from no flavour . definitely going to change to a single coil though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sash (14/11/17)

Excellent. Another thing you can try before changing your coil setup is slightly reduce amount of cotton you have in there. It might be too tight which can also restrict your airflow.
Im no techie but I estimate that on a 0.14 build your wattage should be on the higher end (100W upwards) to get that boost from a VooPoo.
Try as many things as possible before dumping the mesh coil cos I would imagine individuality was the reason you went with the device. I make decisions sometimes wanting to be unique and if that was your reason, give it your best shot before deciding to chuck it. Remember a VooPoo still has that delay before it starts rocking the coils. So what for that ramp up...it's Legen....wait for it.....wait for it...DARY!
And thats where the VooPoo shines for its value.

All the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (14/11/17)

Sash said:


> Excellent. Another thing you can try before changing your coil setup is slightly reduce amount of cotton you have in there. It might be too tight which can also restrict your airflow.
> Im no techie but I estimate that on a 0.14 build your wattage should be on the higher end (100W upwards) to get that boost from a VooPoo.
> Try as many things as possible before dumping the mesh coil cos I would imagine individuality was the reason you went with the device. I make decisions sometimes wanting to be unique and if that was your reason, give it your best shot before deciding to chuck it. Remember a VooPoo still has that delay before it starts rocking the coils. So what for that ramp up...it's Legen....wait for it.....wait for it...DARY!
> And thats where the VooPoo shines for its value.
> ...


Thanks a mil sash. I will try this out and update you on it. Reason why I got mesh was that it was different and wanted to try it out seeing that this is the first Rda i bought. I'll take a bit of the cotton off and see how it respond. It's also a good thing that it supports normal coil builds as well that way it isnt a wasted buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhavik798 (17/11/17)

UPDATE: 

Ok. So I bought some coils from Vape O Wave in Centurion and setup a single coil system. I changed the cotton to some Japanese cotton as well and i'm still getting a muted taste.  I don't know if there are settings I need to change on the mod. I will post a picture of the new setup.


----------



## Silver (17/11/17)

What juice are you vaping in there @Bhavik798 ?
Does it taste better in other devices?


----------



## Bhavik798 (18/11/17)

Silver said:


> What juice are you vaping in there @Bhavik798 ?
> Does it taste better in other devices?


The current flavor is Mystic Nectar Emerald Scrub. I do not have another device to use it in unfortunately.


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

Bhavik798 said:


> The current flavor is Mystic Nectar Emerald Scrub. I do not have another device to use it in unfortunately.



Ok, I dont know that juice
Your coil seems ok but i dont know the atty either
Make sure the coil is aligned correctly with the airhole/s

Im afraid i cant really advise you further but perhaps try the juice on a friend's setup to see
Maybe it will help to narrow down what the problem is


----------



## Bhavik798 (18/11/17)

Silver said:


> Make sure the coil is aligned correctly with the airhole/s



Should the air holes be closer to the wick or as far as possible?


----------



## Seemo.wm (18/11/17)

The airholes should be directly in front of the coils. 
Dont put them in front of the wick at all, you will get unnecessary muted flavour and leaking, and the airflow won't be nearly as smooth or effective.


----------



## Timwis (18/11/17)

Bhavik798 said:


> Its really wierd im getting very little flavour now... hmm maybe i need to see how theirs is setup?


You should be getting good flavour from mesh and heavy cloud but you need to go at higher wattages with mesh with 0.14 build you need at very least 100w


----------

